# About getting a grille guard for the Murano



## justng11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Do you guys think I should get one? or it interferes with style? 
let me know your input.

if I do get one it'll probably be from here.


----------



## brianthebear (Jul 9, 2011)

i had a similar setup on an old suzuki i had. after a friend of mine ran a red light in it, and t-boned another car, i was glad that i had it on there. it provided enough strength to allow me to only have to replace the guard. as far as style goes, i'm not fond of them, but the function>form in this case.


----------

